# Roccat Savu oder Razer Deathadder Respawn?



## Sadmod (15. Juni 2012)

Hey, ich hab mir vor etwas mehr als einer Woche beim Ditech eine Logitech G500 geholt. Nun habe ich bei der als erstes mal ein schwammiges Gefühl gehabt und durch googlen erfahren, dass der ADNS-9500 eingebaute 5% Accel hat. Jz wird das gute Stück (wenn Ditech mitspielt) gegen eine optische eingetauscht.
Von denen hat Ditech die Savu, die Deathadder Respawn und die G400.
Das der G400 Sensor unter den optischen nicht der beste sein soll habe ich ja auch schon gehört. Daher, zu welcher der beiden Mäuse würdet ihr mir raten wenn ich ein ca. 1500-2000dpi Palm Grip Spieler bin?


----------



## skyscraper (15. Juni 2012)

Ich besitze eine Savu und bin mit allem sehr zufrieden. Super-Ergonomie


----------



## vvoll3 (15. Juni 2012)

Sadmod schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab mir vor etwas mehr als einer Woche beim Ditech eine Logitech G500 geholt. Nun habe ich bei der als erstes mal ein schwammiges Gefühl gehabt und durch googlen erfahren, dass der ADNS-9500 eingebaute 5% Accel hat. Jz wird das gute Stück (wenn Ditech mitspielt) gegen eine optische eingetauscht.
> Von denen hat Ditech die Savu, die Deathadder Respawn und die G400.
> Das der G400 Sensor unter den optischen nicht der beste sein soll habe ich ja auch schon gehört. Daher, zu welcher der beiden Mäuse würdet ihr mir raten wenn ich ein ca. 1500-2000dpi Palm Grip Spieler bin?


 
Nur mal zur Klarstellung der Sensor der G400(ADNS-3095) ist genauso gut wie der der DA(ADNS-3888), und der Savu(ADNS-3090), solange die PID über LZ13333 ist, allso kannst nur du entscheiden und zwar nach Form, Gewicht, etc. Ich weiss zwar nicht ob man bei Ditech sich die Maus zeigen lassen kann (könnt ich morgen eigentlich gleich ausprobieren und mir die Savu holen ), aber naja technisch wayne welche du nimmst.


----------



## Sadmod (15. Juni 2012)

vvoll3 schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Klarstellung der Sensor der G400(ADNS-3095) ist genauso gut wie der der DA(ADNS-3888), und der Savu(ADNS-3090), solange die PID über LZ13333 ist, allso kannst nur du entscheiden und zwar nach Form, Gewicht, etc. Ich weiss zwar nicht ob man bei Ditech sich die Maus zeigen lassen kann (könnt ich morgen eigentlich gleich ausprobieren und mir die Savu holen ), aber naja technisch wayne welche du nimmst.


 
Auf dem Weg zum Ditech liegt ein Saturn, da kann ich Probegriffeln^^

Das heißt bis auf die DPI gibt es keinerlei Unterschiede vom Sensor her? Also ist die Savu einfach nur eine aufgrund optimierter Produktionsverfahren höher aufgelöste G400?^^

Gut dann noch ein paar Fragen: Keine der Mäuse hat zusätzlich zu den 2 Daumentasten noch seperate Tasten zum DPI umstellen oder? 
Wie steif sind die Kabel im Vergleich bzw. Wie schwer? (Meine G500 wird teilweise vom Kabel ein Stückchen übern Tisch gezogen wenn ich loslasse) xD
Wie ist die Qualität der Gleitfüße im Vergleich?
Zu welcher würdet ihr hier mir nach eurem eigenen Geschmack raten?
Riskiere ich auch wirklich bei keiner dieser Mäuse irgendwelche Bugs und nutzen alle 1000hz am USB Kabel?

Edit: Es scheint auch Unterschiede bei der Beschleunigung zu geben zwischen den Mäusen, dass spielt aber keine Rolle oder?


----------



## matteo92 (16. Juni 2012)

Mal die SS Sensei angeguckt ? Oder ist die dir zu teuer ?
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - SteelSeries » SteelSeries Gaming Mouse - Sensei


----------



## Sadmod (16. Juni 2012)

matteo92 schrieb:


> Mal die SS Sensei angeguckt ? Oder ist die dir zu teuer ?
> Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - SteelSeries » SteelSeries Gaming Mouse - Sensei


 


Sadmod schrieb:


> ...gegen eine optische eingetauscht.


 
Die Sensei verwendet den gleichen Laser Sensor wie die G500^^


----------



## turbosnake (16. Juni 2012)

Ich würde die DA nehmen, da es die ältere Maus ist.
Und es ist keine hohe Fehlerquote bekannt.


----------



## Sadmod (17. Juni 2012)

Kann ich bei der Deathadder die OTF DPI Einstellung eig. auch auf eine Tastenkombination oder die Tastatur legen wenn es ja keine eigenen Tasten dafür gibt?


----------



## moparcrazy (17. Juni 2012)

OTF ??? Ahhh, habs gefunden! OTF 2013 - Orientalisches Tanzfestival Stuttgart


----------



## vvoll3 (17. Juni 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> OTF ??? Ahhh, habs gefunden! OTF 2013 - Orientalisches Tanzfestival Stuttgart


 


Ja, du kannst die on the Fly Sensi auf eine Taste an der Maus legen.


----------



## moparcrazy (17. Juni 2012)

Ach, die *Sensi*! Ja, die hab ich auch gefunden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies ist ein Fachforum daher sollte man auch Fachbegriffe benutzen... aber noch neu erfinden muss man nicht unbedingt welche.


----------



## vvoll3 (17. Juni 2012)

Hier hat jemand Langeweile.


----------



## Sadmod (17. Juni 2012)

vvoll3 schrieb:


> Ja, du kannst die on the Fly Sensi auf eine Taste an der Maus legen.


 
An der Maus ist mir klar, nur hat die Deathadder meines Wissens nach 2 Maustasten, das Mausrad und 2 Daumentasten.

Die brauche ich alle im Spiel selbst, daher interessiert mich jz ob ich bei der Deathadder wie bei der Savu einfach eine Doppelbelegung erstellen kann (Shift+Daumentaste z.B) oder auch gänzlich auf die Tastatur (Razer Black Widow falls das ne Rolle spielt) legen kann?


----------



## Gast1668381003 (18. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe die Deathadder mal ausprobiert (CS 1.6) und für mich war sie absolut ungeeignet:

1. die Seitenteile sind unbeschichtet bei der "normalen" DA - nach ein paar Minuten kleben die Finger ziemlich eklig daran und außerdem siehts nach kurzer Zeit nicht schön aus, denn: verschmieren + Talkablagerung = 
2. der Sensor mag einer der besten sein, aber ich komme genauso gut, wenn nicht sogar besser mit dem Avago-9500 Lasersensor zurecht

3. die beiden Haupttasten der DA sind wirklich sehr leicht zu klicken - ein etwas härterer Druckpunkt wäre schon nicht schlecht, weil man dann ein besseres Gefühl vom Auslöse-Zeitpunkt hat.
Noch schlimmer ist's ja bei der Razer Imperator 

4. das Ärgerlichste, was mir während des Tests MEHRFACH passiert ist: 
ich hab mit dem Daumen ausversehen x-mal die Seitentaste geklickt (die hintere) und damit unfreiwillig auf Granate geswitcht (Granaten liegen bei mir auf den Seitentasten bei CS)
Mit anderen Worten: die hintere Seitentaste könnte ruhig ein ganz bisschen höher liegen.


 Jetzt habe ich gerade die Savu angeschlossen und ich kann dir nur empfehlen, die unbedingt zu testen - sie wird dir gefallen.

- die Finger schwitzen nicht
- der Sensor ist unglaublich schnell und fehlerfrei
- gute Ergonomie, allerdings nicht für Palm-Grip geeignet, weil sie dafür zu flach und zu klein ist*
- *ziemlich teuer
- keine DPI-Tasten ! somit muss man entweder im Treiber umstellen, oder eine kostbare Taste für "easy-shift" opfern - sehr dämlich gelöst von Roccat 

Und wer ist eigentlich Logitech ?  Sind das die Mäuse mit den lachhaft schlechten Mausrädern ?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Juni 2012)

Nightlight schrieb:


> ...habe ich gerade die Savu angeschlossen und ich kann dir nur empfehlen... Und wer ist eigentlich Logitech ?  Sind das die Mäuse mit den lachhaft schlechten Mausrädern ?


 Yup, das sind _die_ Mausproduzenten, welche seinerzeit mit der G9 bzw. G9 im Tarnkleid einen Nager auf den Markt brachten, welcher per Schalter auf der Unterseite das Mausrad entweder vollständig _ohne_ Rasterung, zum Bleistift für Office, laufen lässt, oder für's spielen eben _mit_ klar definierter Rasterung. Die Aufhängung des Mausrades, eine ultrastabile Durastahl-Legierung, ist denen aus China-Billigscheunen-Produktion klar überlegen, weil haltbarer. Den geplagten Eignern dieser Nager treibt es regelmäßig die Zornesroccat -äh- -röte ins Gesicht.

​


----------



## Jes (18. Juni 2012)

Möchte selber einmal kurz nachfragen:
Wo liegen denn die Vorteile/Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Deathadder-Modellen?

Nehme einfach mal an, dass die Respawn die aktuellste/beste ist - oder?


----------



## Sadmod (18. Juni 2012)

Da Mäuse Hygieneartikel sind und meine Maus mit der Lupe () auf Fingerabdrücke oder was weiß ich was die dort gefunden haben in ihrem Labor untersucht wurde tauscht Ditech nicht um 
Der freundliche und kompetente Mitarbeiter (Lob an Ditech oder den Mitarbeiter) hat mir erklärt, dass er versuchen könnte die Maus auf Kulanz bei Logi auf Kulanz Einzuschicken und mir in eine Gutschrift bis dahin geben könnte, ich aber mit Pech auch ne neue G500 statt Geld von Logitech kriegen könnte XD. Geraten hat er mir die Maus einfach auf Ebay zu verkaufen (Irgend ein Wiener auf Maussuche hier Btw?)

Naja, jetzt wirds wohl eine Roccat Savu (Bei einem Shop mit langer Garantie wird das Teil aber auf jeden Fall gekauft, falls es Roccatlike wird in Sachen Haltbarkeit :trollface: ) allein wegen der Easy Shift Funktion, bei der Deathadder müsste ich nämlich eine der beiden Daumentasten fürs DPI Umschalten nutzen, so wirds einfach ne Tasta+Maus Kombination 


Wie harmoniert das Steelseries 4HD Mauspad eig. so mit den optischen Sensoren? (Habs mir schon gekauft, wenn ichs nicht auspacke kann ichs aber vlt noch umtauschen falls es ein Fehlkauf war  )


----------



## HereIsJohnny (19. Juni 2012)

Also in den bisherigen Testberichten die ich über die Savu gelesen habe, kommt der Sensor mit so gut wie allen Oberflächen klar ausser Glas. Insofern sollte der Sensor der Savu keine Probleme mit dem Steelseries 4HD haben.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (19. Juni 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> ... _mit_ klar definierter Rasterung. Die Aufhängung des Mausrades, eine ultrastabile Durastahl-Legierung, ist denen aus China-Billigscheunen-Produktion klar überlegen, weil haltbarer. Den geplagten Eignern dieser Nager treibt es regelmäßig die Zornesroccat -äh- -röte ins Gesicht.
> 
> ...


 
"klar definierte Rasterung" - nun ja...was man eben so darunter versteht 

"ultrastabile Durastahl-Legierung" - aha, deswegen wackelt diese Kontruktion bei den entsprechenden Modellen auch wie die Hölle 

...und Logitech lässt wahrscheinlich in einer Manufaktur produzieren... 

Das mit den Mausrädern bei den Roccat-Mäusen (Kone) ist in der Tat ziemlich lachhaft - mal schauen, wie lange die jetzigen Mausräder (die neuerdings verbaut sind) halten


----------



## Sadmod (19. Juni 2012)

4HD passt mir leider garnicht, die Gleiteigenschaften sind total rau und der G500 Sensor mach blödsinn drauf...

Der Mitarbeiter hat mir aber ausdrücklich Hartplastikpads für optische Sensoren empfohlen, ist da was dran?

Kann jemand evtl. kurz die Vorteile/Nachteile von hartplastik/Stoff und Hybriden (Und was sonst noch geben) zusammenfassen bitte?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Juni 2012)

Nightlight schrieb:


> "klar definierte Rasterung" - nun ja...was man eben so darunter versteht


 Was verstehst _*Du*_ denn unter einer klar definierten Rasterung? Wie definiert sich dies _*überhaupt*_?


----------



## Gast1668381003 (21. Juni 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Was verstehst _*Du*_ denn unter einer klar definierten Rasterung? Wie definiert sich dies _*überhaupt*_?



Die Rasterung ist ja eine Art Feedback des Hoch- und Runterscrollens und sollte nicht zu leichtgängig sein. Besonders wichtig z.B. beim Waffenwechsel. 

Ich bevorzuge Mausräder, die nicht wackeln, d.h. kein Spiel zur Seite haben und dementsprechend auch keine 4-Wege-Funktion haben. 

Gute Mausräder, die wirklich sowohl vom Klickgefühl als auch vom hoch- und runterscrollen her schön ausbalanciert sind, gibt es selten.

Die Mionix Naos ist für meine Begriffe in jeder Beziehung vorbildlich: sehr sehr leises scrollen, Rasterung ist nicht zu leichtgängig und nicht zu schwergängig, Mausradklick ebenfalls nicht zu schwer und nicht zu leicht, Mausrad ist bombenfest verankert ohne störendes Spiel zur Seite - passt


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Juni 2012)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Die Rasterung ist ja eine Art Feedback des Hoch- und Runterscrollens und sollte nicht zu leichtgängig sein. Besonders wichtig z.B. beim Waffenwechsel.


 
Ah so , dies wusste ich bislang noch gar nicht! 

Mal im ernst: Inwiefern einem die Rasterung des Mausrades zusagt, ob jene nun leichtgänig und/oder präzise oder wie das Klickgefühl ist, unterliegen einem jeden seinem subjektiven Empfinden und dessen Einschätzung. Sowas lässt sich m.E. nicht objektiv bewerten.


----------



## Sadmod (21. Juni 2012)

Sadmod schrieb:


> 4HD passt mir leider garnicht, die Gleiteigenschaften sind total rau und der G500 Sensor mach blödsinn drauf...
> 
> Der Mitarbeiter hat mir aber ausdrücklich Hartplastikpads für optische Sensoren empfohlen, ist da was dran?
> 
> Kann jemand evtl. kurz die Vorteile/Nachteile von hartplastik/Stoff und Hybriden (Und was sonst noch geben) zusammenfassen bitte?



Asking again


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (21. Juni 2012)

Ich zitiere mal meine kleine Zusammenfassung aus einem anderen Thread:



> Ich würde sagen es gibt hier wie da Vor- bzw. Nachteile:
> 
> Plastikpads:
> 
> ...


Der ein oder andere wird vielleicht eine differenzierte Meinung haben, aber so sehe ich das. Mir persönlich gefällt ein Stoffpad besser, da der Komfort einfach größer ist und die Gleiteigenschaften ebenso sehr gut sind. Was mich auch sehr stört bei Hartpads: sie haben Mausfüßchen zum Fressen gern. Gerade eine grobe Beschichtung macht in wenigen Monaten einen kompletten Satz weg.


----------



## moparcrazy (21. Juni 2012)

Ein Punkt fehlt: Hartpads sind deutlich lauter als Stoffpads. Mir sind die Plastik Teile jedenfalls viel zu laut.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (21. Juni 2012)

Yup, das kann ich auch bestätigen.  Ich sehe Stoff im Vorteil. Mir ging mit der Zeit auch dieses ewige Gekratze auf den Zwirn. Beim kleinsten Krümel (gerade wenn man ab und zu eine dampft) fängt's an, da ja oft diese Ultra Slick Teflon Gleiter unter der Maus sind. Ich denke z.B. das Mionix Alioth wäre eine gute Idee. Zumindest hört man von anderen positive Kommentare dazu. Wenn's mehr kosten darf, dann evtl. Zowie, da ist sogar der Rand bestickt und franst somit nicht aus. Ich selbst habe eine Deathadder Respawn + Roccat Taito und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Null Probleme beim Tracking.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Juni 2012)

Dort fehlen Alupads.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (21. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dort fehlen Alupads.


 
Kann ich nix zu sagen. Da muss wohl ein anderer ran...  Ich lerne selbst aber sehr gerne dazu!


----------



## HereIsJohnny (22. Juni 2012)

Ich denke bei Alupads gilt das gleiche wei bei Hartplastikpads. Sind laut, haben teilweise zwei verschiedene Seiten mit unterschiedlicher Oberfläche, sind abwischbar und stabil. Wobei abwischbar nu auch kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal mehr ist da auch Stoffpads gewaschen werden können. Man sollte sie bloß hinterher nicht auswringen sondern einfach an der Luft trocknen lassen.


----------



## phoenix86 (22. Juni 2012)

hi, ich hab ne Deathadder 3.5 mit dem 4HD, die gleiteigenschaften sind echt gut. Zu laut? Wenn man CS zockt mit headset im ts? mich hat noch keiner gefragt ob das leichte mikrorauschen von meiner maus+pad-paarung kommt


----------



## Sadmod (30. Juni 2012)

jo, dann wohl Stoffpad^^

Was haltet ihr vom Qck? (Die von euch vorgeschlagenen kriegt man in AT nicht so leicht )


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. Juli 2012)

Sadmod schrieb:


> jo, dann wohl Stoffpad^^


 Yup. Dieses ist aktuell mein Nager-Teppich: XFX Warpad
Bin, im eingentlichen Sinne, rundum zufrieden.


----------

